# Как добраться до клапанов?



## ugly (24 Ноя 2018)

Добрый день.

В левой руке компрессия не очень, при форте на сжим гудит один голос...
От чего эта механика и как попроще добраться до клапанов, не разбирая всё до основания.
Басовые клапана деревянные, фильца или поролона на них не вижу.


----------



## VladimirL (24 Ноя 2018)

То, что это г/в система, это факт. Выштамповка под заграницу,
такие клепали в восточной Украине, та же Горловская фабрика.
Но вряд ли это немцы. У немцев выштамповка вверх, т.к. они в
целях обесшумливания механики надевают резинки. Когда выступ
вниз, резинки будут сползать. Такие изменения, могли сделать
с целью избежания лицензионных претензий немецких мастеров.
Басовые деревянные, но аккордовые, получается, алюминиевые,
если я правильно разглядел на нижнем снимке? Там два клапана
из металла установлены.
Это, часом, не современный инструмент, аналог "Ясная поляна"
из Житомира? Как называется, если не секрет(вроде это "Явiр"
и ещё, сейчас глянул в Гугле, "Старт" был у них с выборкой)?

Интересно, что скажут более опытные и сведущие в вопросе.


----------



## ugly (24 Ноя 2018)

Это Супита, что там за выборка - я не знаю.
Аккордовые  клапана аллюминиевые.


----------



## VladimirL (24 Ноя 2018)

ugly (24.11.2018, 12:50) писал:


> Это Супита, что там за выборка - я не знаю.


Получается, у немцев тоже с упорными выступами вниз делалась механика. Буду знать.


----------



## ugly (24 Ноя 2018)

Супит первых с заводской выборкой не было, это уже переделки местных умельцев.


----------



## Labian (24 Ноя 2018)

Помню в году 89-м,девушка училась на СуПите в нашем училище. Нужна была выборка.Купили баян  рубин 5 или 6..или 7 (300 р.) и в Москву на фабрику.Установили(2000 р.) Потом она к Ф.Липсу поступила в 92 году..


----------



## levsha34 (25 Ноя 2018)

Это мастеровая механика на основе родных узлов. У меня была похожая. Снимаете два длинных черных фиксатора толкателей. Они или вверх снимаются, или сдвигаются в сторону. Потом выкладываете все толкатели с кнопками, попутно разбирая все, что будет этому препятствовать. А дальше посмотрите. Скорее всего можно будет блок с валиками целиком снять, а дальше уже многое будет видно.


----------



## levsha34 (25 Ноя 2018)

Переключатель на выборку — чисто Тульская система, хотя и лягушка от баяна Рубин, советую хорошенько его изучить перед разбором.


----------



## ugly (25 Ноя 2018)

Смутило отсутствие поролона или фильца на деревянных (басовых) клапанах. Так вообще делают, или поролон давно стоптался, потому и не видно его?
Травит именно один из басовых.


----------

